# Assistance installing and configuring FreeBSD



## Hassan Chauhan (Jul 15, 2015)

Hello I'm Hassan Chauhan from Pakistan. Today I read www.FreeBSD.com. I want to learn about FreeBSD. I want to install and configure FreeBSD on my PC.  I want to use this server. I need help about installation and configuration. Needed Demo version. My E-mail address is [_Mod: Email address redacted, I assume you don't like to receive lots of spam]_


----------



## junovitch@ (Jul 15, 2015)

Greeting and welcome to the forums.  FreeBSD is open source software and there is no demo version.  You can review the announcement for the most recent release here:
https://www.FreeBSD.org/releases/10.1R/announce.html

And you are free to download images of that release here.
http://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/ISO-IMAGES/10.1/

The FreeBSD Handbook has documentation to help get you started on configuration.
https://www.FreeBSD.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/


----------

